# Ranger's HO Scale Layout



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Wanted to share some pics of my 4x8 DCC layout that I've been working on.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looking good Ranger. :thumbsup:

I like the drunk coming out of the bar being helped? 
Those Diesels just make it into the engine house huh?

You need a crawler machine dragging a tree out for the tree clearing area.
Or else hook the dozer up dragging a tree out?:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

thanks big ed! i have been looking for a crawler machine but haven't found one for a decent price yet. I found those machines at Toys-r-us and are actually HO scale. The engines have a little clearance

(this is looking down NS 8114)


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

Love the caboose and great lighting!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

First gear makes some nice crawlers.
They are kind of pricey.

http://www.ebay.com/bhp/first-gear-1-87


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

The layout has expanded a little bit






















had to get a fire engine for the town.









and had to have a little farm


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Nicely done, good variety of activities/businesses.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

very nice work. clean and good detail.

if you move the red seats you could put a 14" shelf off that small tab sticking off the far right back of the layout.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Fire21 said:


> Nicely done, good variety of activities/businesses.


Thanks!



wingnut163 said:


> very nice work. clean and good detail.
> 
> if you move the red seats you could put a 14" shelf off that small tab sticking off the far right back of the layout.


Thanks!.. Those have storage compartments built in them, which the wife uses to put her cake pans.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

put the shelf above them then.


----------



## Superquad7 (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow. This rocks, bud 

I forgot to mention the other day that I really like the seats. Your layout is not only fun-looking, but it's really looking like a cool place to hang out.


----------



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

Nice layout man! Great lighting effects. The old caboose getting grown over was a nice touch too. Looks like fun.


----------



## cosmos2002 (Jun 14, 2007)

Great detail. Well done. You have a good eye and steady hands. Keep it up and never compromise.


----------



## Biggie (May 14, 2014)

Nice project  love the yellow Matchbox fire truck, legendary.


----------



## cosmos2002 (Jun 14, 2007)

Ranger
any new pics? Would love to see more of this layout. The detail is superb and one is never too old to pick up a trick or two.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

cosmos2002 said:


> Ranger
> any new pics? Would love to see more of this layout. The detail is superb and one is never too old to pick up a trick or two.


haven't done anything new to the layout since the last post. I am actually thinking of tearing it down and building a new one. Kind of got bored with just the one main line oval. I'm still in the planning stages but my idea is to have a much larger layout, kind of like a "C" shaped setup with a two level style. the bottom being an "O" Scale single track running around the border of the layout and then having a raised second level being a full HO layout with the town like i have on the current one but having 2 main lines. Kind of hard to explain it but if it looks like i have been imagining it, it should look awesome.


----------



## Burbs (Mar 28, 2014)

What are you using for your track?

Chris


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

On the current layout it is powerloc track with a mix of atlas in some spots.


----------

